# Newbie Ttc after mmc



## Mcjc89

Hi I'm new here. I recently had a missed miscarriage at eleven weeks. I had a d&c which resulted in a infection sue to retained product. I was hospitalized for two weeks. My partner and I are trying to conceive this cycle, it's been incredibly traumatic for the both of us. I don't have any parents as I'm a orphan so I'm looking for friends, symptom spotting, helping each other through the Tww and advice. I live in Australia, I'm 28 and pretty chill. I hope I did this correctly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :) 
I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Good luck with the TWW :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Mcjc89

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------

